# Mythic earth magic and the MAgus



## cgraph (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm strongly considering using mythic earth for a setting (which is actually a few months from being published in the system-less form), but  one thought is-- how do you link archtypes such as the magus to it? Leave the arcane pool as is?  Change it?  Also, for shapechange spells, the transform section might do well to make more use of the mutations from the summoner list, s that lets you simulate the traditional "I just sprouted claws/teeth).   It may be a bit rough, but in all seriousness, I've looked at every other freeform system out there, and so far, mythic earth seems to hit the sweet spot between flexbility and ease of use at the table.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, thank you. But I don't quite get what you mean with the question about archetypes.


----------



## cgraph (Nov 19, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> Well, thank you. But I don't quite get what you mean with the question about archetypes.




  I've got a miserable cold, so that wasn't as coherent as I wanted-- this probably won't be either .  Mainly, I'm thinking about classes like the Magus and Summoner that have their own separate subsystems going on-- the Eidolon or the Arcane pool mechanic.    One thought is to simply import them as is, but I'm not certain how that will interact with ME magic.   The actual archtypes-- say the various wizard archtypes, can probably be handled by using their own tradition feats.    A lot of this is probably going to have to wait until the systemless product is finished-- there's no real sense to trying to nail down every mechanical bit until you can look at the complete, written, and sold setting and say: Okay, the magic system needs to be able to do this and this.     Thanks much!


----------

